#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Me ajuda ae com Down E Up

## Cristuker

Eae, beleza?

Seguinte, na minha casa o cara libera 15mb de down e se n me engano o mesmo de up, ele tem 40mb para dividir entre nós dois e o acordo foi 15 de down, até ok.
O problema é que na realidade isso não acontece, o up eu recebo 8, 10, 15 mb, porém isso n se reflete no download, gostaria de saber o que pode ser que esteja causando isso.

Valeu pela atenção  :Top:

----------


## agnporto

Cris, por favor, não seja assim tão exigente. Oh, mas desculpe... Vc não é usuário Oi! Então, está certo pule mesmo!!!  :Smile:  Pago 10M e às vezes, recebo 300kbps para download. Não me fale em upload, por gentileza. 
Até qnd isso vai continuar com as operadoras nos roubando sem nenhuma vergonha, até quando a Tia Ana irá permitir este roubo? Como comprar um quilo de carne e levar, sem reclamar, pra casa 100 gramas.

----------


## Cristuker

> Cris, por favor, não seja assim tão exigente. Oh, mas desculpe... Vc não é usuário Oi! Então, está certo pule mesmo!!!  Pago 10M e às vezes, recebo 300kbps para download. Não me fale em upload, por gentileza. 
> Até qnd isso vai continuar com as operadoras nos roubando sem nenhuma vergonha, até quando a Tia Ana irá permitir este roubo? Como comprar um quilo de carne e levar, sem reclamar, pra casa 100 gramas.



Eu to perguntando se pode ser algum problema tecnico ou qualquer coisa do tipo, se não souber por favor, não me faça perder tempo.  :Top:

----------


## Vinicius_PG

Bom, ai vai depender de varias variaveis variando a varaiedade. Como é a estrutura que vcs estão trabalhando? Cabo (quantos metros)? Radio (que rádio e qual a distancia)? Via wifi pelo roteador? Fibra otica? é DHCP ou PPPoE?

Entendeu...? tem que ser bem especifico quanto a estrutura pra podermos ter uma noção APROXIMADA do que seja..

----------


## agnporto

> Eu to perguntando se pode ser algum problema tecnico ou qualquer coisa do tipo, se não souber por favor, não me faça perder tempo.


Tem mt estrada a percorrer Crise, aqui somos todos amigos e se perguntamos algo, no meu caso, aceito de bom grado e humor todas as respostas dos companheiros ou pouse noutro galho!  :Smile:  Veja que não lhe faltei com o devido respeito e consideração. tampouco educação!

----------


## ErivNS

Cara, com toda sinceridade, seja mais específico e dê mais detalhes da rede. está parecendo mais um desabafo de uma pessoa infeliz com os serviços, do que uma dúvida.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Eu to perguntando se pode ser algum problema tecnico ou qualquer coisa do tipo, se não souber por favor, não me faça perder tempo.


Faz o seguinte, já que nem leu a resposta do usuário acima direito, compra uma bola de cristal ou aprender a analisar sua rede e vê as besteira que esta falando.

----------


## leonardocraft

poxa kra.... ele so deu um exemplo.... tudo bem que nao foi na sua questao..... mas se quer a velocidade contratada faz o seguinte.... contrata um link dedicado.... puxa fibra de um ponto a +- 2kms.... paga o aluguel dos postes, a licenca scm, o registro das estações.... e mais um monte de coisa..... ai vc vai ter a velocidade contratada..... (mas meu comentario e somente pela falta de educacao com relacao ao amigo)

----------


## rimaraujo

Tópico mal começou e já está todo zuado. 

Sabido que o que o autor tentou escrever ficou meio sem nexo, complicado de entender, agora não entendi a tamanha zona que virou por causa disso.
Então vamos lá. 

Você informou que o seu vizinho tem um link de 40mb e divide entre os dois.
Perfeito. 
Você também informou que em alguns momentos a Internet provavelmente oscila. Fica dando 8 10 15 em upload.

E você informa que deveria chegar 15/15.

Então vamos lá. 

Vários fatores podem estar ocorrendo.
Primeiro. O link que vocês estão comprando pode não estar chegando o valor total contratado. Logo não vai chegar pra ninguém também. 

Segundo. Pode estar ocorrendo que o consumo da Internet está influenciando o resultado do teste, pelo simples motivo que a banda que está chegando é o que está sobrando no link.

Terceiro. Pode ser que o seu equipamento não comporte passar os 40 MB.

Quarto. Pode ser que o cabo de rede que sai da casa do seu amigo e que vai pra sua casa, esta modulando em 10 MB . Logo vai ficar dando esses 8 10 MB. E quando ele modula 100 mostra 15 mb.

Quinto. Se não existir um roteador onde vocês consigam configurar uma queues limitando a velocidade de cada um vocês não irão conseguir dividir por igual 

Sexto. O seu roteador dentro da sua casa pode estar com problema. Logo não vai chegar a velocidade contratada. 

Sétimo. Se o cabo entre as duas casas for muito grande a rede começa dar perdas de pacotes, influenciando diretamente na velocidade.

Oitavo. O problema pode ser no servidor onde vocês estão fazendo teste de banda. Uma vez que não tem como garantir velocidade na outra ponta. Afinal você não sabe o que está passando por lá. 


Finalizando. Por isso você foi xapuletado nas respostas. Tente ser mais objetivos.
Tente colocar o maior número de informações. 
Se possível coloque print.

Tomando essa simples ação de expor a sua dúvida com mais clareza tenha certeza que ficará mais fácil das pessoas te ajudarem.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Cris, por favor, não seja assim tão exigente. Oh, mas desculpe... Vc não é usuário Oi! Então, está certo pule mesmo!!!  Pago 10M e às vezes, recebo 300kbps para download. Não me fale em upload, por gentileza. 
> Até qnd isso vai continuar com as operadoras nos roubando sem nenhuma vergonha, até quando a Tia Ana irá permitir este roubo? Como comprar um quilo de carne e levar, sem reclamar, pra casa 100 gramas.


Essa sua colocação ficou muito mal. Antes de falar mal de uma operadora entenda a rede como ela funciona. 

Se você estiver usando um link ADSL nem o papa vai fazer chegar o link que você acha que está comprando. 
A própria tecnologia já se limita. Por isso chama ADSL. Link Assíncrono. Ou seja velocidades de download e upload são diferentes. Sendo um ignorante no resultado mas o upload sempre será 10 X menor.

Procure entender como esta a rede na sua residência. 
Quantas gambiarras existem dentro de sua residência? 
Você pode garantir que toda fiação toda conexão dentro de sua residência é de extrema qualidade, e que lhe dá autoridade em dizer que ali em hipótese alguma você terá perdas e mal contato? 

Você pode garantir que o seu equipamento ativo está pleno funcionamento?

E por último aprenda ler contrato.
Se você contratou uma operadora não leu o que está escrito não reclame.

Se pegar o contrato vai ver que a velocidade nominal máxima contratada é o valor. 

E a garantia que isso vai chegar é de x%.

Agora pegue quanto contratou tire a %. Se estiver dentro do valor chegando. Pare de denegrir as empresas. Fique quietinho. E se quiser coisas melhor gaste mais. Tire a mão do bolso.

----------

